# Recessed light attic covers



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Make your own. Sheet metal or fire rated drywall. Mark them out with marker flags.


----------



## Robpo (Mar 30, 2014)

My only suggestion would make them higher than the insulation and don't cover the tops with insulation.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

do you have contact rated cans ?


----------



## digitalplumber (Jul 8, 2011)

Fix'n it said:


> do you have contact rated cans ?



Yes I do


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

then why do you want covers over them ?


----------



## digitalplumber (Jul 8, 2011)

Fix'n it said:


> then why do you want covers over them ?


Hmm air leakage? Double protection?


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

digitalplumber said:


> Hmm air leakage?
> 
> Double protection?


yes, the "so called" air sealed IC cans are anything but. i used high temp silicone so seal mine. 
are yours installed, and/or easy to get at ?

yeah, i understand that. that is why i use LED's. no need for double protection then.


----------



## digitalplumber (Jul 8, 2011)

Fix'n it said:


> yes, the "so called" air sealed IC cans are anything but. i used high temp silicone so seal mine.
> are yours installed, and/or easy to get at ?
> 
> yeah, i understand that. that is why i use LED's. no need for double protection then.



Yes installed, yes easy to get to. We just had all of the old insulation sucked out.


----------



## Robpo (Mar 30, 2014)

Robpo said:


> My only suggestion would make them higher than the insulation and don't cover the tops with insulation.





Fix'n it said:


> do you have contact rated cans ?


Yes I do 


digitalplumber said:


> Hmm air leakage? Double protection?


In that case I renege my suggestion.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

digitalplumber said:


> Yes installed, yes easy to get to. We just had all of the old insulation sucked out.


get some auto grade high temp silicone. seal all the gaps you can find. 
if you plan to use any type bulb , build/buy the covers. if you only will us LED's, don't bother. LED's run cool. unless you don't care about heating your attic (as little as that may be). jmo, ymmv.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

I would still box out IC and airtight cans if it were my home. 

The air around the box will allow it to convectively cool and keep overheats as bay. 

Keeping the box somewhat in the insulation will help with the radiant heat loss slightly.


----------



## mikegp (Jul 17, 2011)

I was thinking about using some leftover XPS and spray foam to make some. Is that a bad idea? I know generally xps must be covered because of fumes when it burns. Would that also be the case in an unfinished attic space?


----------



## wkearney99 (Apr 8, 2009)

Downside the foam is the chance of it leaking down into the fixture and then onto the floor below. Stuff is nigh-on impossible to remove cleanly.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Don't use anything that is even remotely a combustible or heat sensitive. Defeats the purpose. 

Sheet metal and drywall are cheap.


----------



## AndyGump (Sep 26, 2010)

Or just get rid of the leaky recessed cans all together and so you don't have that to deal with and put in some nice surface mount fixtures.

Andy.


----------



## Spot on (Apr 13, 2013)

I have always used foil tape and spend about 6 or 7 minutes on each one covering all "airtight" seams, rivets and anything else that could leak.


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

Use ICAT (insulation contact air tight) fixtures or build boxes. As WOW suggested, building boxes isnt a terrible idea even on those. Are you looking for any rebates from local energy-efficiency programs on this work? If so, check with them on the specs that they require. For instance, here in my area the boxes must be constructed of cement board, drywall will not fly.


----------



## digitalplumber (Jul 8, 2011)

So are you using rafters for 2 sides then Sheetrock for top and other 2 sides? Or making complete Box?


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Depends on the layout of the home and if they are using trusses. 

We usually build the whole box.


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

+1. Generally building a whole box.


----------



## digitalplumber (Jul 8, 2011)

HomeSealed said:


> +1. Generally building a whole box.


 
Tape and float pieces together?


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

We pin and glue them together and then cover the seams with foam from the exterior.


----------

